# leg traps



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

was wondering if any of u guys have leg traps u don't want and are willing to sell thanks!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Might try looking in the classifieds, or post a WTB thread there.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Trapper Art out of Wisconsin sells some used traps. Trapping rondezvous are probably the best spot to buy used traps. Check with your state trapping organization on events.

http://www.trapperartssupply.com/#


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

This is the site for the Ohio trappers association. I would suggest taking the trapper education course to learn more about trapping. you Can find all of the information on conventions and education classes at the site below.

http://www.ohiostatetrapper.org/


----------

